# Lots of carrots!



## Ariel.D. (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi all ! 


My husband brought home a garbage full of carrots!!!!! I'm thinking the obvious...carrot cake, raw, sautéed. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 13, 2013)

Hasenpfeffer?
Down the road of course


----------



## Painless Cooking (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Ariel! I know some horses that would just love for that to happen to them  You could can the carrots using a hot or cold pack method. You might also like this carrot pudding.



1 Tablespoon butter
1 Small finely chopped onion
¼ Cup long grain white rice
1 ½ Cups chicken broth
6 Medium size carrots peeled and finely chopped
1 ½ Teaspoons dried tarragon
Salt/ black pepper to taste
2 Tablespoons skim milk
3 Large egg whites
Sauté onions in melted butter for 5 minutes.
Add rice and broth; cover and simmer for 10 minutes.
Add carrots, tarragon, salt and pepper; cover and cook until rice and carrots are very tender.
Preheat oven to 375 F degrees; grease 1 quart baking dish and set aside.
Process or blend carrots and rice until smooth; if mixture is too thick add a little milk while processing.
Put blended mixture into a large bowl.
In a clean bowl beat egg whites until stiff but not dry.
Gently stir beaten egg whites into pureed mixture; transfer to greased baking dish.
Bake for 30 minutes or until puffed and golden brown.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 13, 2013)

I love them roasted.  Cut and toss with olive oil, salt and pepper, roast at high temperature (I do 425) until cooked and caramelized nicely.

I had a guest over for dinner who disliked carrots, he tried these and loved them.  He cooked some at home the next evening!  This method brings out the sweetness.


----------



## Ariel.D. (Feb 13, 2013)

Painless Cooking- I wish I was a horse right about now! ;-) soup sounds pretty good. 

Bakechef- Sounds YUMMYYYY! Definitely adding that to my list.  thank you


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 13, 2013)

You can also blanch and freeze some for later use. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuAynnl3-cI"]Blanching and Freezing Carrots - YouTube


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 13, 2013)

Make carrot soup. 

Get out your sauté pan or oven roast carrots. Par boil or not. I ‘ve used most of these at one time or another.
Combine with a little oil or butter and any one of these to add flavor: mint, lemon, lime, orange, cumin, thyme, chile flakes, allspice, cinnamon, cardamom, brown sugar, ginger, curry powder, garlic, marjoram, any fresh herb you have pretty much works, and no repeats.
Pot Roast. Perhaps my favorite way to serve carrots. I have left out the potatoes and cooked them separate so there would be room to add more carrots, if I have lots of carrots on hand. 
Here’s one I made last summer in a grill pan on the webber grill. Amount of sauce ingreds or veggies easily adjust. 
Green beans and Carrots. 

1/2 lb green beans, trimmed 
1/2 lb carrots, sliced lengthwise in halves or quarters 
1 to 2 tablespoons white sesame seeds 
1 tablespoon rice vinegar 
1 tablespoon soy sauce 
1 teaspoon minced fresh ginger
½-1 teaspoon sesame oil 
1 1/2 tablespoons peanut oil
1 teaspoon honey 
Salt and pepper

Toast the sesame seeds in a dry pan over medium heat until toasty. Set aside.
Steam carrots and beans for 2-3 minutes. Drain and rinse under cold water.
In a small bowl, combine vinegar, soy sauce, honey, salt, pepper with sesame oil.
Put a wok or sauté pan on very high heat. Once it's hot, add peanut oil. Stir in the beans and carrots and stir-fry for about 1 minute. Add the seasoning mixture and stir-fry for another 1 minute. Take off the heat. Transfer to serving dish. Stir in the toasted sesame seeds. Serve. 
Note: May use a grill pan or heavy duty foil. Toss the veggies with the cooking oil before tossing in the pan. Cook over hot fire for a few minutes until slightly caramelized. Toss with the sauce and sesame seeds while hot. Serve.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of carrots!

I actually never liked carrots much until I started fixing them this way. I got the idea here, but I'm sorry to say I don't remember who it was, to give  credit where credit is due. 
They are just *delicious *.......

Simmer carrots covered in a small amount of salted water till half  tender and pour off any remaining water.  Add 2 parts butter, 1 part  lemon juice, 1 part honey and  a few shakes of ground ginger to the carrots. Continue  to stir and cook till carrots are tender.
Yumm Yumm Yumm


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2013)

I like them cut into coins and boiled until tender, drain and dress with butter, real maple syrup. salt and pepper.

Cook plenty so you have enough for the two old recipes below.

*Carrot pie*

  Preheat oven to 425 degrees.

  Ingredients

  1/2 cup sugar, brown or white, or a combination
  1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
  1/2 teaspoon salt
  1 teaspoon ground ginger
  ¼ teaspoon nutmeg
  1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
  2 large eggs
  2 cups cooked carrot slices (squash, pumpkin or sweet potato works just as well.)
  1½ cups milk, I use skim but, whole or a can of evaporated milk will make a richer pie.

  Directions

  Put everything in the blender and hit the button!
  Pour into a prepared pie shell and bake at 425 for 15 minutes then reduce temp to 350 and bake for 30 to 40 minutes, until a knife inserted near the center comes out clean.

Cool and serve with plenty of whipped cream.
  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*Copper Pennies

*Ingredients*
* 1 pound of raw carrots, peeled and sliced thin, about 4 cups
1/2 of a medium onion sliced very thin
1/2 of a green or red bell pepper, sliced very thin

Dressing
1 can of condensed tomato soup
3/4 cup of granulated sugar
1/4 cup of oil
3/4 cup of apple cider vinegar
1/4 teaspoon of celery seed
 1 tablespoon of Worcestershire
1 tablespoon prepared mustard 
salt and pepper, to taste

Boil sliced carrots until tender and toss with onion and bell peppers. .
Put all dressing ingredients into a small saucepan and bring to a boil.  Simmer for approx. 5 minutes until the sugar has dissolved.
Pour hot dressing over vegetables and marinate for 24 hours.
This keeps well and improves with age.
 
  This has been in every church cookbook I have ever seen.  It amazes me how the folks at Campbell have influenced an entire nation generation after generation.


----------



## Addie (Feb 13, 2013)

A quick and easy dish for supper.

*Creamed Carrots*

Peel and cut carrots into medallions. Enough to feed your family. Simmer in salted water until tender.

While carrots are cooking, make a seasoned to taste white sauce. Add cooked carrots. Serve. 

Or you can mash them and mix with mashed potatoes. Add butter and season to taste. 

If you Google "carrot recipes", you will find a host of great ways to cook and also serve them raw. Caution though. With this many carrots on hand, be advised that eating too many carrots can bring on an overdose of Vitamin A. And it can also cause your pigment to take on an orange hue. You may want to endear yourself to your neighbors and give some of them away. And I am sure your local food bank would welcome them with open arms.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 13, 2013)

O Addie,  I forgot that one.  Yum.  Creamed carrots.  Or creamed carrots and baby peas on toast or mashed potatoes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 13, 2013)

Susan Dey might take some off your hands


----------



## merstar (Feb 13, 2013)

I second the roasting suggestion from Bakechef.
Also, here are two of my favorite salads, plus a favorite soup:

CARROT, ORANGE, AND RADISH SALAD
(I use scallions instead of onion)
Eat@ Recipe Swap & Recipes :

CARROT RAPEE
(I use less vinegar)
Eat@ Recipe Swap & Recipes :

CARROT SOUP WITH SPINACH CHIFFONADE:
(I increase the amounts of ground ginger and fresh ginger, plus I add some ground cardamom and curry powder).
Carrot Soup with Spinach Chiffonade Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## Addie (Feb 13, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> O Addie, I forgot that one. Yum. Creamed carrots. Or creamed carrots and baby peas on toast or mashed potatoes.


 
And over rice. YUMMY! How could I forget the baby peas. A family favorite. A real quick Sunday supper.


----------



## Addie (Feb 13, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Susan Dey might take some off your hands


 
Huh? I missed something there.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 13, 2013)

One of our folks here said she recently dehydrated 50 lbs. of carrots.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 13, 2013)

a friend recently taught me her recipe for "cajun carrots". the name is sort of a joke based on one time when her mom tried to make them, and she burned them so badly that the family joked that she blackened them a la cajun style.
it's not a measured recipe, so here goes:

"cajun" carrots.

in a deep frying pan, add some butter and saute a coupla handfuls of baby carrots for a minute or two over medium heat. add a few tbsps of chicken or veggie stock, a half cup or so of orange juice, the peel of half an orange, a good amount of black pepper, kosher salt, and a heaping tbsp of brown sugar. cover and simmer until the carrots are tender. using a slotted spoon, remove the carrots to a serving bowl, then turn the heat to high to help the remaing liquid thicken into a sauce, then pour over the carrots.


----------



## Siegal (Feb 13, 2013)

I really like the Israeli pickled carrots you get as mezze when you go out to eat. At least they would last a few months so you do not need to eat all the carrots now.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 13, 2013)

Siegal said:


> I really like the Israeli pickled carrots you get as mezze when you go out to eat. At least they would last a few months so you do not need to eat all the carrots now.



Oh yeah!  I made pickled carrots years ago, forgot how good they were.  They'd also look/taste nice in a jardiniere layered with other vegs like cauliflower, radishes, etc.  And as Siegal said, they'd last longer.


----------



## letscook (Feb 13, 2013)

Carrot muffins


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 14, 2013)

You could make copper penny salad.

Copper Penny Salad


----------



## CraigC (Feb 14, 2013)

Side dish. Peel 2-3 good sized carrots and slice them on the bias about 1/4" thick. In a saute pan over medium high heat, add 1/4 C water, 1/2 stick butter and a pinch of salt. Heat until butter is melted. Add carrots, cover and steam until water evaporates and carrots are fork tender. After the water has evaporated, the butter should remain. Add 2-3 Tbsp of light brown sugar and several (to taste) splashes of bourbon, brandy or rum and saute uncovered until a thick glaze forms.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 14, 2013)

Carrot stix and dip. 

I had to go back and write down a couple of these ideas.  Too many to remember.  

Thanks Ariel D for asking.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 14, 2013)

Carrot soup (I posted a Dill and Carrot Soup several months ago)
Juice some and freeze the juice (or drink the juice) you can add it to veggie stock later
Carrots do keep fairly well. I store mine in a bucket with sawdust in the coldest part of the basement. Sometimes they sprout new greens, but that's okay, the greens are tasty as well.


----------



## Ariel.D. (Feb 14, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> You can also blanch and freeze some for later use. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuAynnl3-cI"]Blanching and Freezing Carrots - YouTube



Great idea !!!!!!


----------



## Ariel.D. (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow great ideas everyone! Every thing sounds so yummy. Made a carrot cake last night, tonight I'm thinking carrot soup! I might freeze some for later!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 14, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like them cut into coins and boiled until tender, drain and dress with butter, real maple syrup. salt and pepper.
> 
> Cook plenty so you have enough for the two old recipes below.
> 
> ...


 
Didn't see this post, I also suggested copper penny salad  Oops, sorry!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> Huh? I missed something there.


 
When Susan Dey was young (her Parteidge Family days), she had a terrible problem with anorexia. At one point all she would eat were carrots. She ate so many that her skin literally turned orange.


----------



## Cerise (Feb 14, 2013)

Carrot/Potato Whip - Mash cooked carrots & potatoes w/ butter, half and half or milk, & caramelized onions.

Carrot & Potato Pancakes w/ chopped onions

Stir-frys

Coleslaw

Moroccan carrot & Raisin salad

Carrot Souffle, i.e.
Cocktail Times > Cooking with Spirits > GranGala Carrot Souffle

Dip them in tempura batter w/ other vegetables, i.e.
Carrot and Shrimp Kakiage (mixed tempura) recipe from Food52


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 15, 2013)

True to life I am hesitant to admit.  When Jr. was little,  we were on a vegetarain kick. Made our own baby food to feed him.  Lots of mashed carrots, squash, sweet potatoes, rutabagas.  Peaches.  All his faves.  He gobbled them all.  His nose turned orange.  We noticed when we tried washing his face after eating one time,  does any kid not smear their food on the tray and everywhere on their head.  The color did not come off !!  As we say in the north-land -- uffda,  uff-da mayda.    A quick re-think and diet change.


----------



## Addie (Feb 15, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> When Susan Dey was young (her Parteidge Family days), she had a terrible problem with anorexia. At one point all she would eat were carrots. She ate so many that her skin literally turned orange.


 
Thank you. And the orange skin was the result of an overdose of Vitamin A. Could have been fatal. That's why Inuits do not eat the liver of the Walrus and other wild meat that they kill. 

There is such a thing as 'too much of a good thing.'


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 16, 2013)

If you have a juicer orange and carrots make a great juice.


----------



## Addie (Feb 16, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> True to life I am hesitant to admit. When Jr. was little, we were on a vegetarain kick. Made our own baby food to feed him. Lots of mashed carrots, squash, sweet potatoes, rutabagas. Peaches. All his faves. He gobbled them all. His nose turned orange. We noticed when we tried washing his face after eating one time, does any kid not smear their food on the tray and everywhere on their head. The color did not come off !! As we say in the north-land -- uffda, uff-da mayda. A quick re-think and diet change.


 
Wise parents. You can be sure you also were giving your little one an overdose of Vitamin A. He should have great eyesight though. Vitamin A is also found in organ meats such as liver. It is really concentrated in wild animals. Thus Inuits and other folks who live off of what they hunt, do not eat the liver. They feed it to their dogs.


----------

